# A great little machine!



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I just needed to share that I found a fabulous little machine, it's called the Bissell spot bot pet and I am in love. So yesterday, I found an accident that Louis had but it was dried. It's in a room that's gated off so he must have followed me in when I was watering the plants a few days ago. I tried to get it out with natures miracle but I was having a tough time because it had been a while and we have white carpets. I had heard about this machine before but was skeptical till I saw it at a friends house, her husband is really good at researching and buying items so I knew it had to be good. I picked it up at Target for 149 but there's a 20 dollar rebate online to help out. It's a bit pricey but I think I will use it more than a full size steam cleaner because it's so portable and easy to use. All you have to do is fill the tank with hot water and solution, place it on the area you want to clean and press the button. It applies solution, and scrubs/ brushes and suctions all by its self. There is a hose with a brush for manual use but I haven't tried it out yet. So far, I've gotten the one spot mostly out, I can't tell for sure because the carpet hasn't dried yet but I have high hopes. I've also taken this baby around the house and placed it on a few older 'blemishes' from spilled drinks, to other accidents and I'm loving it. The only downside is the cleaning solution is rather pricey and it does use a lot. I'm sure you could mess with the ratio or find an alternative which I probably will. You could also apply a different solution manually and then fill the tank with hot water to 'wash and rinse'. If you have any questions feel free to ask, but I'm still getting to know the machine so I might not be much help.


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

I've read good reviews about the spot bot. I have the green machine which is the same as the pet one sold at some pet stores and I love it for quick clean ups. I've been using Bissel's Pawsitively Clean for compact machines as it is supposed to have an enzyme to help with breaking down any pet messes so they won't go back to the same spot. We don't have a big problem with that around our house but I still like that it helps to get rid of everything instead of masking it. Hope you enjoy your machine as much as I have enjoyed mine. Awfully handy to have a little gadget around instead of having to haul out some big brute.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my Spot Bot. I soak the spot with Natures Miracle, let it dry for at least a week, then use the Spot Bot.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Quick trick if you are ever out of cleaner. I use Seventh Generation (Lavender scented) dish soap and straight white vinegar. I'm convinced that combo could clean nearly anything. I do crafty projects and am famous for paint getting on the carpet ....this is my go to combo to get rid of evidence  . BTW, we have a Bissell machine we bought from Walmart and we love it. I use straight vinegar, but I need to try the Natures Miracle since everyone seems to love it so much.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I've wanted a spot bot for a couple of years now! I have heard it does a great job...I am still skeptical that it could get stains out of my carpet though. We have Berber carpet upstairs (yuck) and for some reason stains do not come out no matter what! I've used everything...even bought a Hoover carpet shampooer which helps but nothing truly works. Nature's Miracle and Simple Solutions is a joke. Lol They only really help to neutralize the urine. Wish there was a product that truly worked amazing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have one and love it!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> I've wanted a spot bot for a couple of years now! I have heard it does a great job...I am still skeptical that it could get stains out of my carpet though. We have Berber carpet upstairs (yuck) and for some reason stains do not come out no matter what! I've used everything...even bought a Hoover carpet shampooer which helps but nothing truly works. Nature's Miracle and Simple Solutions is a joke. Lol They only really help to neutralize the urine. Wish there was a product that truly worked amazing.


I have been able to remove some very stubborn stains ( both new and set-in ones with the Woolite Oxi-Deep... it really love it. Also I once had an area at the walk-in area of the carpet... rainy weather and muddy yard took it's toll. I had dark brown area on lite grey carpet and was really dug in. I went to get the Oxi-deep but found I had run out. I decided to try the Oxi-Clean ( used for laundry)... I mixed with hot water, stirred disolved, and used just a little hand brush to scrub a bit and then used my carpet cleaner to pull out the dirt. The carpet looked like new! My Bissel carpet cleaner is a gazillion years old and the spray portion no longer works but the suction portion did. 
We've since gone to the hardwood in most areas now.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I have been able to remove some very stubborn stains ( both new and set-in ones with the Woolite Oxi-Deep... it really love it. Also I once had an area at the walk-in area of the carpet... rainy weather and muddy yard took it's toll. I had dark brown area on lite grey carpet and was really dug in. I went to get the Oxi-deep but found I had run out. I decided to try the Oxi-Clean ( used for laundry)... I mixed with hot water, stirred disolved, and used just a little hand brush to scrub a bit and then used my carpet cleaner to pull out the dirt. The carpet looked like new! My Bissel carpet cleaner is a gazillion years old and the spray portion no longer works but the suction portion did.
> We've since gone to the hardwood in most areas now.


I have tried the Woolite Oxy cleaner and also regular oxyclean.  I am glad those worked for you, though. I am wondering if it is just because I have Berber carpet that it is so difficult to remove stains...we have hardwoods downstairs thankfully! The Berber is just SO rough textured...ugh, I don't know why the previous homeowners installed it...and it doesn't even hold up great! Lol


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I will have to try the vinegar and the oxyclean sometime. I LOVE oxyclean! Its so great for getting out stains in clothes. I wonder if I could dilute some oxyclean in hot water, apply to the area and then just fill up the spot bot with hot water to rinse and suction it would work. The solution is mighty pricey.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used Oxyclean and Nature's Miracle on Berber and both work great! You have to really soak the area starting from the outside working inward. Soak, let set a few minutes, blot and let dry. Voila!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> I have tried the Woolite Oxy cleaner and also regular oxyclean.  I am glad those worked for you, though. I am wondering if it is just because I have Berber carpet that it is so difficult to remove stains...we have hardwoods downstairs thankfully! The Berber is just SO rough textured...ugh, I don't know why the previous homeowners installed it...and it doesn't even hold up great! Lol


Since you've already used your Hoover carpet shampooer, enzyme cleaners like Oxyclean and Natures Miracle won't work.

The key is to soak the area with the enzyme cleaner like Brit said, then leave it alone for at least a week. Then you can safely use a Spot Bot or steam cleaner.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Since you've already used your Hoover carpet shampooer, enzyme cleaners like Oxyclean and Natures Miracle won't work.
> 
> The key is to soak the area with the enzyme cleaner like Brit said, then leave it alone for at least a week. Then you can safely use a Spot Bot or steam cleaner.


I only purchased the shampooer after the other products didn't work. I would lightly soak up any fresh urine with a clean towel without scrubbing, then soak it thoroughly with Nature's Miracle, and even reapplied it to keep it wet for several days, then soak it up, saturate again, etc, scrub some, etc. 

Hoover makes a special pet cleaner solution for the machine that neutralizes the urine which is what I use, but before that I always use Nature's Miracle even though it doesn't seem to work for the actual stain. It definitely neutralizes any odor, but it's the stains themselves I can't seem to get out...new or old. The few times I have caught London in the act I have been able to get those stains out by using the above method plus the Hoover SteamVac but once it has soaked in, forget about it.

Last year I spilled a bit of MtDew on the carpet and I can't get that out, either.

Even the professional carpet cleaners that came to the house didn't get the urine stains out, what a waste of money! Someone on here mentioned a carpet cleaner that they said worked...in the spring I will give them a try.


----------

